# Marbury debuts in China



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> "On the other side of the globe from Coney Island, former Knicks star Stephon Marbury(notes) made his debut in China yesterday and told The Post he was suffering from major jet lag. Marbury scored 15 points and had eight assists as his new team, Shanxi lost 102-101 to Dongguan Marco Polo. He had four steals and four rebounds, but shot 0 for 6 from 3-point range, according to China Daily. 'The time difference is a big problem,' Marbury told The Post via Skype yesterday. 'I wake up early, in the middle of the night, and stay up most of the day. It stinks. I have not played since the last game against the Magic [in the second round of the playoffs last May]. So I was tired. I played 28 minutes, all of the fourth quarter. Talk about being tired. Wow. It was fun being out there though.'"


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AoIhIFOl._5OntpiOapQyZq8vLYF?urn=nba,217102

Marbury put up good numbers, but the team lost? CANCER


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Always been a big Marbury supporter, so hopefully this venture works out for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good numbers? Those numbers are absolute crap, LOL.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

15 points, 8 assists, four steals and four rebounds in 28 minutes? 

Okay, 0-6 from 3 point range isn't good, but that's pretty complete for the first game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

FX™ said:


> 15 points, 8 assists, four steals and four rebounds in 28 minutes?
> 
> Okay, 0-6 from 3 point range isn't good, but that's pretty complete for the first game.


IN CHINA


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You're expected to drop 50 with 20 assists in 28 minutes in your first proper basketball game in 9 months?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

someone said:


> Good numbers? Those numbers are absolute crap, LOL.


believe it or not international basketball leagues arent the equivalent to ymca leagues


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think it's nice for Marbury to keep it fair. Bonzi scored like 50 his first game and went on to average like 40+ points a game or something. I don't think there's any doubt that Stephon can drop 30 on any given night in China but he has to keep it competitive. He was jetlagged and pretty out of shape too.

And I think Stephon is a much easier cover match up wise than Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Semi-OT with Yao buying the Shangai Sharks is he going to finish the last couple years of his career over there?


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

What last couple of years?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bonzi Wells dropped 48 in his Chinese debut, didn't he?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Bonzi Wells dropped 48 in his Chinese debut, didn't he?


and 11 rebounds. these leagues are a joke compared to the nba


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yi averaged 25/11 in his final year in the CBA, and Yao averaged 39/20.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

39/20 :funny:


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

even though i have never seen the league or any of their games, i would guess the competition is about that of a poor mans nbdl.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's actually improved since Yao was over there. China's gotten richer so they can buy better foreign players. Basketball is evolving rapidly there...but you're not talking about La Lega or the ACB. The quality of play is in no way comparable to top European leagues.


----------

